# For those that open carry



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Moms Demand Action (or Maniacs Demand Attention as I call them) have encouraged a strategy that you need to be aware of. They are calling for "swatting" of open carry advocates. Whereby when they see someone open carrying, they intentionally call the police saying there is a maniac with a gun. The police respond and the situation has the potential to escalate if not handled properly. I just wanted to make everyone aware of this as it was the first time I heard about it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only a brainless twit going to physically challenge some one with a gun that is minding their own business.. Its a good way to get somebody killed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The "Twit" doesn't need to physically challenge,,,, just make a false police report.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Then Moms Demand Action or the specific caller at least, should be promptly charged with disorderly conduct by creating a potential for raising public alarm by using actions that serve no lawful purpose.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

True but a few will overly hysterical people will make the call anyway.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> Moms Demand Action (or Maniacs Demand Attention as I call them) have encouraged a strategy that you need to be aware of. They are calling for "swatting" of open carry advocates. Whereby when they see someone open carrying, they intentionally call the police saying there is a maniac with a gun. The police respond and the situation has the potential to escalate if not handled properly. I just wanted to make everyone aware of this as it was the first time I heard about it.


Sad to say yes...it sounds typical. Keep em hid and keep em hot. The open carry idiots have done killed the plan in Texas. Some of the idiots prob had good intenitons. Who knows?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Anti's will resort to just about anything to promote their agenda and it usually involves lies and stupid stunts...but we cannot afford to dismiss them. We need to stand up for our Second Amendment rights!...JM2C


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok go check out the Huey Newton gun club in Dallas. Open carry of long guns might be up for grabs. Armed ******* just aint right.


----------



## bbqbob (Nov 12, 2012)

There are many reasons not to open carry in public and this is just another one. It's legal in my state to open carry but I opted to get my concealed carry permit. Open carry just draws attention to you and makes you a target. I don't think it should be made illegal because there could be a situation like a natural disaster where it become appropriate and smart to be able to open carry but as an every day habit, no.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just keep it in the glove box. Legal without a permit where I live and a lot less inflammatory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Just keep it in the glove box. Legal without a permit where I live and a lot less inflammatory.


Not legal to carry it in the glove box where I live. Matter of fact you need a permit to have it in the car unless in the trunk unless you have a concealed carry.

Besides, can't leave it in the glove box since I can't take the glove box with me when I leave the vehicle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has been going on for some time but pays to remind people what we are dealing with.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

My intention was not to debate the merits of open carry vs concealed. It was merely to point out this latest round of insanity by these pieces of trash. Take due notice and govern yourselves accordingly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The whole thing is getting bizarre in Texas. We have black panthers and other goofy liberal muslim groups carrying long guns openly and promising to kill cops. It aint going to have any pleasant endings.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Nearly a year of open carry myself, no issues.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Swatting has been going on for a long time. It plays right into too many agendas. It really shouldn't be a shock that Everytown, or whatever they are calling themselves this week, would adopt the technique. The cops have zero interest in reducing the number of SWAT raids, so there is almost no risk in it except to the person being SWATed.

I'd be very surprised to see someone from Everytown brought to trial for Swatting. Such an arrest raises the question of why the cops fall for Swatting at all. To arrest someone for that is an admission that the cops really don't adequately investigate before they launch a raid.

The only thing that will turn this stuff around is for the SCOTUS to decide they need to bring back the 4th amendment and I see no likelihood of that.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok go check out the Huey Newton gun club in Dallas. Open carry of long guns might be up for grabs. Armed ******* just aint right.





FoolAmI said:


> Just keep it in the glove box. Legal without a permit where I live and a lot less inflammatory.


Yes because all assailants attack when you have your hand in your glove box.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I really don't like hearing persons on this forum or any where for that matter giving justification against the right to carry weather it be open or not on the premises that it won't offend some one else. By the same token you should not speak your mind on the subject because I may be offended. So please give up that portion of your first amendment. And if we decide to search your residence you should have nothing to hide and I will feel safer if Johnny law searches every ones possession so give up on only that portion of the fourth.

Do you not see the similarities.

And you refer to the open carry crowd which you will participate in or justify in your simple mind on as as needed bases with self justification as idiots.

Please recant your statements, confess, and express the sacraments.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a firm supporter of carry by citizens legally and mentally capable of doing so. My personal opinion regarding the open carry of long guns in public places is that it is patently more offensive than defensive in nature. It serves only to create public alarm. While I do not think the Government has any business prohibiting the open carry of long guns if I owned a store as a private citizen I would not allow it. 

When I was younger we kept our long guns in the trunks of our cars or in the cabs of our pickups. If someone started shooting at my high school I find it highly improbable that we would have dangled from windows screaming for help. Most of us would have been at one of our designated smoking areas just a stones throw away from our deer rifles and shotguns. I guess times have changed?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> ...I guess times have changed?


Yes they have...and NOT for the better.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

http://m.nationalreview.com/article/389441/moms-demand-swatting-charles-c-w-cooke

Seems like there are a lot of people who are into this.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Most of us would have been at one of our designated smoking areas just a stones throw away from our deer rifles and shotguns. I guess times have changed?


Sad thing is csi-tech, that we have become such a nation of ball'less panzies that a good majority of our population hasn't seen a deer, cow or chicken in person. Some of them are so ignorant
they don't know you have to kill the animal to harvest food from it. It doesn't get much more disconnected from the simple life than where we are now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> Moms Demand Action (or Maniacs Demand Attention as I call them) have encouraged a strategy that you need to be aware of. They are calling for "swatting" of open carry advocates. Whereby when they see someone open carrying, they intentionally call the police saying there is a maniac with a gun. The police respond and the situation has the potential to escalate if not handled properly. I just wanted to make everyone aware of this as it was the first time I heard about it.


These people are a bigger danger then anyone who is carrying a gun legally or illegally. Just plain irresponsible morons.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read this one Swatter

Bearing ArmsSWATter Responsible For Raid That Left Police Chief Shot Is Arrested in Oklahoma - Bearing Arms

This is about a whole ring of them

Member Of ?Swatting? Ring Gets 5-Year Prison Term « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Simple case of he said, she said. The twit can easily call the cops cause she FELT threatened or thought you threatened someone. Unless you have a video of the whole time your in public so you can prove you did nothing. Sure you have your rights. But the game has begun and now you have the cops involved. 

The poor misguided twit isn't going to jail or the morgue. Being a concerned citizen and being worried about her kids and public safety isn't a crime. Calling the cops cause the twit didn't know the law isn't a crime. It's a winning situation for the twit and her cause. Very poor choice on the open carry individual just to make a point.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have a plan for dealing with the police if they confront me when I'm armed.

Drop to my knees, ankles crossed, slowly put my hands on my head, fingers interlaced.

If you are facing a cop with his (or worse her) weapon drawn, it's not the right time to loudly demand they respect your rights. I'll try to survive the encounter and take whatever legal action is appropriate later.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I am a firm supporter of carry by citizens legally and mentally capable of doing so. My personal opinion regarding the open carry of long guns in public places is that it is patently more offensive than defensive in nature. It serves only to create public alarm. While I do not think the Government has any business prohibiting the open carry of long guns if I owned a store as a private citizen I would not allow it.
> 
> When I was younger we kept our long guns in the trunks of our cars or in the cabs of our pickups. If someone started shooting at my high school I find it highly improbable that we would have dangled from windows screaming for help. Most of us would have been at one of our designated smoking areas just a stones throw away from our deer rifles and shotguns. I guess times have changed?


Yes the times have changed. Through much of the country we have lost the 2nd and 4th amendments and the folks under discussion are taking advantage of the fact that law enforcement through much of the country likes it that way. With those pesky amendments out of the way it is easy enough to move on to the 1st amendment and silence those who disagree and then just roll up the rest of the Bill of Rights.

This action by the gun control crowd will work. It will be extremely effective because police do not investigate whether claims are bogus or not, nor do they question their own actions. They will roll up on someone legally carrying and gun them down like Tamir Rice if the carrier has even a moment of confusion about what is happening around them. They will then call the shoot "justified" and move on to the next one with no questioning of whether their procedures make sense.

Welcome to my world.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I have a plan for dealing with the police if they confront me when I'm armed.
> 
> Drop to my knees, ankles crossed, slowly put my hands on my head, fingers interlaced.
> 
> If you are facing a cop with his (or worse her) weapon drawn, it's not the right time to loudly demand they respect your rights. I'll try to survive the encounter and take whatever legal action is appropriate later.


This presumes you immediately recognize what is going on and that you are not surprised by the police. What if your hearing is less than perfect or it takes a moment for commands to register? What if the cops do not immediately identify themselves as cops? You'll be dead and the shoot will be justified.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Simple case of he said, she said. The twit can easily call the cops cause she FELT threatened or thought you threatened someone. Unless you have a video of the whole time your in public so you can prove you did nothing. Sure you have your rights. But the game has begun and now you have the cops involved.
> 
> The poor misguided twit isn't going to jail or the morgue. Being a concerned citizen and being worried about her kids and public safety isn't a crime. Calling the cops cause the twit didn't know the law isn't a crime. It's a winning situation for the twit and her cause. Very poor choice on the open carry individual just to make a point.


Blaming someone who is acting legally is not a good argument. You are letting the Moms Demand Action win by blaming the victim.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

redhawk said:


> Anti's will resort to just about anything to promote their agenda and it usually involves lies and stupid stunts...but we cannot afford to dismiss them. We need to stand up for our Second Amendment rights!...JM2C


What 2nd amendment rights? That battle was lost decades ago around here.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> Moms Demand Action (or Maniacs Demand Attention as I call them) have encouraged a strategy that you need to be aware of. They are calling for "swatting" of open carry advocates. Whereby when they see someone open carrying, they intentionally call the police saying there is a maniac with a gun. The police respond and the situation has the potential to escalate if not handled properly. I just wanted to make everyone aware of this as it was the first time I heard about it.


I'm sorry, I can't provide a reference, but I seem to remember reading about a month or two ago that someone did do that and the gun carrier was wounded by the police, and later the person who made the false call was identified and arrested. If I am correct, IMO the best way to put a halt to people who do things like this is to not only press criminal charges against them, but to sue them for everything that they and their family has, and to also sue the organizations that encourage them to do things like that. Let me say that generally I strongly oppose those who sue at the drop of a hat, and believe that usually the only ones who get allot of money out of a law suit are the lawyers, but in some cases I can see being vindictive as hell and make some people squeal like stuck pigs for their idiotic, dangerous, and despicable actions. I want all other morons who think like them to be scared to death of them and their families living on the streets after they finish their prison term if they do things like that.


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

bbqbob said:


> There are many reasons not to open carry in public and this is just another one. It's legal in my state to open carry but I opted to get my concealed carry permit. Open carry just draws attention to you and makes you a target. I don't think it should be made illegal because there could be a situation like a natural disaster where it become appropriate and smart to be able to open carry but as an every day habit, no.


I live in AZ i have open carried my whole life never had one problem. Its normal here i see it every day and it's only recently that everybody is makin a big stink about it. If a criminal thinks you look weak and are an easy mark they are going to pick you out of the heard, looking like a sheep is what draws in the wolves. And although i hate being made to hide the fact that i choose to arm myself ,lately i have been doing so because of these Mom weirdos


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Moms Demand Action (or Maniacs Demand Attention as I call them) have encouraged a strategy that you need to be aware of. They are calling for "swatting" of open carry advocates. Whereby when they see someone open carrying, they intentionally call the police saying there is a maniac with a gun. The police respond and the situation has the potential to escalate if not handled properly. I just wanted to make everyone aware of this as it was the first time I heard about it.


A.K.A. as a MWAG- Man With A Gun


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Diver said:


> This presumes you immediately recognize what is going on and that you are not surprised by the police. What if your hearing is less than perfect or it takes a moment for commands to register? What if the cops do not immediately identify themselves as cops? You'll be dead and the shoot will be justified.


What if I get hit by a meteor? What if a bus gets hijacked by a deranged escaped mental patient and runs me over as I am working in my garden? The world is a dangerous place, I am ready for any reasonable scenario and am forced to take my chances with those outside of my control.

I'm one of the leaders in our neighborhood watch and know most of the local cops. Many of them train at the same range I frequent. The chances of me being shot out of hand by the police are about as high as my being hit by a falling jumbo jet. Still, if they have their guns drawn, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> What if I get hit by a meteor? What if a bus gets hijacked by a deranged escaped mental patient and runs me over as I am working in my garden? The world is a dangerous place, I am ready for any reasonable scenario and am forced to take my chances with those outside of my control.
> 
> I'm one of the leaders in our neighborhood watch and know most of the local cops. Many of them train at the same range I frequent. The chances of me being shot out of hand by the police are about as high as my being hit by a falling jumbo jet. Still, if they have their guns drawn, I'm not taking any chances.


Well, good for you. For most citizens your advantages won't apply. The cops are killing about 1000 people a year, roughly 3 a day. Toss this nonsense into the mix and they can bump up the score and nobody will be able to say the victims were unarmed.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Grumpy556 said:


> I live in AZ i have open carried my whole life never had one problem. Its normal here i see it every day and it's only recently that everybody is makin a big stink about it. If a criminal thinks you look weak and are an easy mark they are going to pick you out of the heard, looking like a sheep is what draws in the wolves. And although i hate being made to hide the fact that i choose to arm myself ,lately i have been doing so because of these Mom weirdos


Yep. In AZ we have CCW with or without a permit. I think they just passed a law that allows CCW permit holders to carry in some places restricted to non-permit holders. You can CCW without a permit, or open carry. I carry openly when I am going camping or the range, but otherwise I believe that concealed carry is discrete carry. Also, CCW is preferable from a tactical standpoint. You will find out I have a weapon when there's three inches of flame coming out the barrel.

Nothing against open carry, but if you do, use a good holster, look professional, cast a good image of gun owners. Not some ratty nylon holster poking out from under your muffintop. Every time you walk thru a grocery store with iron on your hip, you represent all of us. (of course I prolly look like a hillbilly with a grocery cart fulla beer when I stop at the liquor store on the way to the mountains--no, an Arab hillbilly with a shopping cart fulla beer and a six-shooter. At least I don't let my crack show.)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dumb Okie cops should have done a knock and talk instead of bringing in the Ninja Turtles. Thats crazy.


----------

